# Medication



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

My wife takes Tincture of Opium, we are planning a trip to Ensenada this summer and are wondering if she may bring it into Mexico. Also, is it available there?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

boating2go said:


> My wife takes Tincture of Opium, we are planning a trip to Ensenada this summer and are wondering if she may bring it into Mexico. Also, is it available there?


You will not find it in Mexico, if you bring her medication along with its prescription, most probably younwon't have a problem
Those are controlled substances in Mexico


----------

